# rb20det all thanks to OPIUM :)



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

some of you may have heard my story about how my dad wants to sell my s13 because he feels that it lags power. he wanted me to get a s14.. newer = better / faster right?? knowing that they both have the ka24de, i blurted out "rb20det" however, he needed to feel what it was really like 

vsp3c II (4:00:26 AM): my dad wants me to sell my s13 for a s14
vsp3c II (4:00:38 AM): did i tell u this?
OpeLok (4:00:45 AM): nope
vsp3c II (4:00:49 AM): oh
vsp3c II (4:00:53 AM): he feels that the s13 lags power
vsp3c II (4:00:59 AM): so i said "rb20det!!!!"
vsp3c II (4:01:12 AM): but he thinks newer s14 = faster car than s13
OpeLok (4:01:34 AM): hahaha
OpeLok (4:01:40 AM): you want me to lend him my car?
OpeLok (4:01:42 AM): LMAO
vsp3c II (4:01:44 AM): hahahah
vsp3c II (4:01:52 AM): seriousyl.. he needs to see what it's like!!!
vsp3c II (4:01:53 AM): 
OpeLok (4:01:54 AM): shit.. I'll drive to your house tomorrow
vsp3c II (4:02:00 AM): lol ok

then opium came around my house at about 9ish.. my dad was like "whoa!! ur steering wheel is on the wrong side!!" then blah blah blah, we tallked a bit .. then opium took a ride around the neighborhood with my dad. when he got out, he was smiling and giggling like a 8 year old school girl. i guess opi whipped it around a bit on some corner  my dad told me that he almost sharted his pants 

anyways, no more "let's sell your s13 for a newer s14 bs (unless it's an uber clean kouki for uber cheap!! )" he seems pretty excited about it but he's still threatening me w/ "you better do good in school or i'm not gonna help you pay for it" my dad thinks rb20det is too much power  it'll be enough for me though..with a hks 3037 

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!! I'M GETTING A RB20DET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (exactly when, i'm not still sure. but surely, it's in the future) thanks a lot opium, i owe ya


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I have a RB30E + R and Live axel RWD....Chew me! 

lol, really, well done.....my dad doesn;t want to know about cars full stop.....lol

I wrote to CAM's (FIA in Australia) about my 037 project, asking what rally class I could run it in (as a replica) they said that particular car type has a competition ban on it, as have all group B rally cars  WTF! I look up in my motorsport history books, Group B (the whole class!) banned because the cars where too fast.....hell I can't even run it in Historic......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> then opium came around my house at about 9ish.. my dad was like "whoa!! ur steering wheel is on the wrong side!!" then blah blah blah, we tallked a bit .. then opium took a ride around the neighborhood with my dad. when he got out, he was smiling and giggling like a 8 year old school girl. i guess opi whipped it around a bit on some corner  my dad told me that he almost sharted his pants



LMAO.. we didnt even get going that fast hahaha! But yeah, turning left back into your neighborhood I just dumped the clutch and swung it around instead of driving it like normal. Hahahah he started yelling it was great hahahahaha. I guess I shouldn't have told him that it was basically stock if he thinks it has too much power. But yeah... it was a fun time for all haha. I hope you get your RB soon  

But yeah, I'm off to bed. I haven't slept in 25 hours. So please forgive me if nothing that I have typed made any sense errrrr something.. fuck it.. time to sleep.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you lucky son of a bitch


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow 3 replies... 38 views. and this htread is 3 days old. this shows that no one gives a fuck about you jeong


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet story. wish i lived closer to opium....arrgghhh.
can't waiti to see the rb, how long till the swap?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wow 3 replies... 38 views. and this htread is 3 days old. this shows that no one gives a fuck about you jeong


t(t)


xt_out said:


> sweet story. wish i lived closer to opium....arrgghhh.
> can't waiti to see the rb, how long till the swap?


a quite awhile i'm afraid =/ we owe my uncle/aunt roughtly 50 grand.. we need to pay them back ( or at least, a majority of it ) back before we can start saving up for the rb. if i was 16 this summer, i could've saved enough for the clip


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dont worry Jeong, as long as you do well in school soon you will have your RB, plust the good thing is that your dad doesnt have the S13 as a slow POS in his mind now


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

jeong... save up and buy a good toolkit
if an rb20 isnt good enough incentive to get good grades then i dont know what is.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

for some reason, rb20's in oki arent that fun, they are just a rb20, but in the states, it's like yay! rb20. i want a rb20 in the states. not very many here, join the rare club.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gee oki... i kno someone who's lived there before. maybe i should inform the mods about you.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> if an rb20 isnt good enough incentive to get good grades then i dont know what is.


the thing is i fukked up a bit during my freshman and sophomore year.. being a junior this year, there's also psat's and sat's and act's and what not.. lots of pressure with school this year


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

200sxOwner said:


> for some reason, rb20's in oki arent that fun, they are just a rb20, but in the states, it's like yay! rb20. i want a rb20 in the states. not very many here, join the rare club.


Word - here they are considered cheap and more effort than its worth


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

...and yet compared to the RB25DET and, hell even the RB30ET they are considered a boat anchor....the SR20DET gets more respect  

Still, at least its a RB  If you were really desperate you could get a RB24-S lol....and put some webers on it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> the thing is i fukked up a bit during my freshman and sophomore year.. being a junior this year, there's also psat's and sat's and act's and what not.. lots of pressure with school this year


 act's don't really matter too much. kinda useless


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> act's don't really matter too much. kinda useless


didnt' do you get a 1560 or something like on ur SAT's?? how the hell did you pull that????


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

lock yourself in a room and study your arse off for a few weeks!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that doesn't work for me.. 

if something interests me, i could read on it for hours. ex. cars and bikes.. i can read /study about those for hours.. 3-4 hours is cake. 6-8 hours, i get tired.
if something isn't very interesting to me, i won't last 30minutes if i tried.. if i didn't try, 5 seconds is all i need. these times aren't even exaggerated..

ppl say i should become a doctor/lawyer and they all expect it but i dont know if i can pull that off  it may just be a big disappointment and a BIG waste of money..  why not just do something i like / good at doing??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> why not just do something i like / good at doing??


who is going to pay you to masturbate tho? :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> didnt' do you get a 1560 or something like on ur SAT's?? how the hell did you pull that????


 i dont know. i just took a class and didn't even do most of the work. yeah, I could work on something completly pointless but interesting for hours, but i cant do nothing for 5 min. btw, you get your ap scores yet. *cough*5 on calc bc*cough*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i didnt' take the test for calc bc.. i didn't do shat from day one so why waste 80 bux on it.. my calc bc teacher is known through the school for being the shittest teacher EVER. all of my senior friends told me to go take it at a community college..they basically guaranteed me an A.

i took the test for bio and physics b .. i'm hoping for 4 but i doubt it



93blackSER said:


> who is going to pay you to masturbate tho? :fluffy:


u know i meant working on cars and stuff..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

oh. you didnt get scores yet? mine came like three days ago and you are closer to where they ship from.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> who is going to pay you to masturbate tho? :fluffy:


SPERM BANKS! sperm banks!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

isnt it like $50 or something? but you can only go once a day


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

:taking advantage of Opie's absense:

HaHa, I can see my Opie and my pops cruisin'. He probably made a special design on his wang to help convince your Dad! 



BTW, I was curious if there was a group of people who hang out in the general section. This section is like the common grounds, or somethin' like that. :cheers:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> isnt it like $50 or something? but you can only go once a day



50 bucks a day huh.. cool didnt think it was that much, fuck lol, im gonna go like everday after i turn 18


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> oh. you didnt get scores yet? mine came like three days ago and you are closer to where they ship from.


 i'm scared..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> 50 bucks a day huh.. cool didnt think it was that much, fuck lol, im gonna go like everday after i turn 18


 thats what i heard, but i don't know of any around here


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i'm scared..


you got low scores than


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

probably -_- i don't care about school anymore.. i'm just like, "fuk it"


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

than you get no RB


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

fuck, if my parent were gonna buy me a bran new engine for my car i would never jsut be like "fuck it", but it will be a bitch waiting and waiting for the engine... anyways you still got a lot of time to play with cars so it should be alright :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey Jeong, rumor has it that Ope also convinced your Dad into letting you get that old wanger pierced. From what I hear, Ope gave him a pretty good show.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^ hahahahhaah -_-


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

FFS Jeong! Put the weights down for 5 minutes and pick up a pen!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what's ffs?? xp


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

For Fuck Sake


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Now thats what you wan't.......no torque-less RB20  .....btw that the top of my new motor.....I should change it to "Twin Cam 24Valve, 3000, Nissan" .... or to be really smart put "Twin Cam 24Valve, 3000, Holden" lol (but joel would kill me for that........and most of the Australian Nissan freaks)

BTW its a RB30DER (supercharger not turbocharger), not a RB25.....the head is off a 1994 RB25DE vvt N/A motor.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> For Fuck Sake


teheheheheh 

nizmodore : of course i want a rb25det over a rb20!!!! but they cost more  however, my dad doesn't like the idea of swapping in a 10 year old engine.. so there is a very small of getting the rb25 over the rb20. but then there are issues of "it is too much power for you jeong" <--  "gas costs too much" <--  etc etc


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Its only 500cc more ffs!!!!! and much more torque....if its just a little more expensive, I'd go for it...hell get opium to put a RB20 badge on top of it...thehehehe "Twin Cam 24valve, Nissan, 2000" that one 

Still you need to run these engines on 98 octane fuel, you can get away with lower stuff on a RB20 due to a lower compression ratio, (and if you run lower boost) but due to the fast that the RB25 has a very very high compression ratio for a turbo motor (9.5:1!!!!!!) dropping the boost wont do much.....

Plus is 91 octane petrol the best you guys can get? (commonly)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we get 93 octane in here FFS! 

oh yea i'm an aussie now


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i've got 94 octance readily available. race fuel at a few places too


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

theres supposed to be a few places near me that sell 110 at the pump, but its leaded.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

We get 98 here (unless you go avgas woot!) but i think our octane rating might be different to yours.

Nizmodore: an engineer mate of mine showed me his RB25 turbo yesterday. Wow! ceramic exhaust wheel and ice cream lid (plastic for you yanks) compressor wheel!!! NO BOOST FOR YOU! 
Good thing you are using the charger


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> We get 98 here (unless you go avgas woot!) but i think our octane rating might be different to yours.


Nope its the same, Australia produces far more fuel than it uses yet we have to pay world prices AND we are not allowed in Opec, because we are a western country >:

Oh well higher octane...who needs it?!?! What do you think this is for 










4 Bar water injection system  useing 2x Volvo 1000cc cold start injectors!!!!! The system is built but I havent put it onto my motor yet.... still running metho is makes a NEAT flame thrower!!!!!










I ran it with flame only on 2 bar....4 bar was....freaky......Otherwise I'd end up frying the CA20's (Twin cam) inlet manifold and SC14 blower inlet..... too much stuff in my home workshop.......

"Turbo's are nice, but I'd rather be blown thanks......" 

Still the temptation is there to whack a T04 on it aswell......oooooo!!!!!!!! :waving: 



drift240sxdrag said:


> oh yea i'm an aussie now


Go home  What do I want from America? Not much  lol just haveing a go guys....



Nizmodore said:


> "Twin Cam 24Valve, 3000, Holden"


The only rightful badge on that motor


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RB20 sucks?

damm ausies.......here its old but funny! http://www.ebaumsworld.com/endofworld.html

fucking kangoroos! LOL.....jk


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^ ahaah i've seen that too many times.. still funny


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Loki said:


> RB20 sucks?


Compared to what other "toys" we have down here


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, I've already ran it past vsp3c for me to get the rb26 or 25 and give him my 20 at a discounted price... he didn't sound too sure haha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah, I've already ran it past vsp3c for me to get the rb26 or 25 and give him my 20 at a discounted price... he didn't sound too sure haha


how much would you sell it to him and do the swap?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

it's still a definate possibilty  just might take a while


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I figure I'd cross that bridge when I came to it.. I'm sure he could get special azn boi pricing though


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so how were those ap scores? lol


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I think he wants a faster car than you Opium....a RB20 isn't good enough for him  lol......and he isn't going to do it on a SR20.....

He's a azn boy?!?! Well that news to me


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> so how were those ap scores? lol


they came in a couple of days ago.. -_- i did absolutely horrible on my bio .. a 2. and did what i hoped for in physics.. a 3. i had a high A ( like 97, 98 ) in bio so i thought "pssh.. i got this shat down!!!!" but i guess not -_- my dad hasn't seen the scores yet xp. just so that you guys think im an idiot, i did NO studying before the test. maybe look over an entire semester worth of stuff in 2 days.. looking back on it now.. i wish i had studied more 



Nizmodore said:


> I think he wants a faster car than you Opium....a RB20 isn't good enough for him lol......and he isn't going to do it on a SR20.....
> 
> He's a azn boy?!?! Well that news to me


ahahahaah nah.. about 300 to the wheels will be PLENTY for me  ( maybe more when i start getting used to it  ) opium will complain if he had a 600hp s13 

and yes, i'm asian (korean to be exact)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

jeong said:


> opium will complain if he had a 600hp s13
> 
> and yes, i'm asian (korean to be exact)



naww... 400whp and I'm set. I'm smart enough to know the limits of the street around here. Fuel economy vs. Streetablity.. 400whp is the magic number for this town. 

And to do some aussie speak... Jeong is a total asian wanker


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate! 

Least he isn't Italian/Greek....."OMG mate, its like fully sik bro!!!" Sigh......and my other half *IS* Italian....I'm doomed I say...... at least she doesn't want to more to America now.....phew....No offense guys, you talk funny and have a major lack of good cars!  lol j/k

Still  Import a RB30E, twin cam head, have a RB30DETT, from what I've seen of your work Opium, that shouldn't be too hard for a man of your talents


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i need to get some more hands on experience..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> No offense guys, you talk funny and have a major lack of good cars!  lol j/k
> 
> Still  Import a RB30E, twin cam head, have a RB30DETT, from what I've seen of your work Opium, that shouldn't be too hard for a man of your talents



haha *WE* talk funny? hahahaha I don't think so!!  But yeah.. I'd be down to do the RB30DETT. I've never really investigated it much because its a little too exotic for this country to have haha. I'd almost contemplate doing a 2jz swap before I thought about getting a 3 liter nissan. But like they say.. no replacement for displacement  But yeah.. plunging head first into a project like the RB30 would be a ton of fun!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

lol, yeah I'm in the stage of building a RB30 twincam motor...sooo much stuff.....new Timeing belt (152 tooth one of some audi, Dayco 94407), relocated tensioners blocking off the VVT oil gallery in the R33 RB25DE's VVT head and running a external oil feed, changeing my extractor flanges (RB30 ones face the wrong way) New custom wireing loom.....sheesh.....

Most of its easy, still.......The oil feed system has me a bit miffed......I should have purchased a R32 Skyline head without VVT, I would have lost 10Kw of bottem end power, but it would have bolted rite on, no mods.....

http://www.geocities.com/r32_jjc/rb30det/diyrb30det.pdf 

One of the best sites on RB30 Twincam conversions..... 

*sigh* why can't these be like Alfa Romeo engines?!?


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

wow, I think I just learned something....RB30DETT.....what car had that? Skyline?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

augimatic said:


> wow, I think I just learned something....RB30DETT.....what car had that? Skyline?



RB30DETT didn't come in any skyline. Its a complete hybrid motor using RB25, or 26 head on the australian only RB30 block that came in the R31 skyiline and late 80's commodore. 


thanks for the link nizmodore.. very informative. :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

commonwhore
foolie sik.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> commonwhore foolie sik.


The RB30E/ET powers a Australian domestic car (no Nissan car got the RB30ET motor.....the top RB30ET motor puts out over 970hp), that import fans HATE with a loathing.....I own one...check my sig.....*sigh* Oh and the Australian built R31 Skyline is also powered by that motor......

My (new, purchased most of the bits.....now comes the "fun"  part) motor is a RB25DE VVT head, on a RB30E block and a positive displacement blower. 

The bit that I'm playing with atm, is the water injectors I'm tapping into the inlet manifold (look below) I was going to use 1000cc Volvo cold start injectors, but I found that they sit too far out from the inlet manifold, running into the throttle cables on one side and the throttleposition sensor on the other......still I've found SV11 Toyota Camry ones are a lower profile.....I tested them on the bench and the spray pattern looks O.K, I'll get 'em flow tested before drilling holes in the inlet manifold......


Also I haven't decided on which ECU to use yet.....I am looking at a Microtech atm, but it all comes down to $$......I could go the really cheap way and use a highly modified Delco computer off a VN Commodore, but I don't know how they would react on a RB25/30 hybrid, the cam timeing may be too agressive to get a good MAP signal (the GM Map sensors suck)....my boss keeps wanting to put three side draught webers on it....oh gawd.....  /me hates carbies with a passion....

I have 270cc Injectors atm, which are stock on a VVT RB25DE (same size as a RB20DET) I may go to 370cc ones off a SR20DET if they are required, but its not ment to be a higly stressed motor, I only need/wan't 230 odd KW at the wheels for day to day work with a nice power band...... 

All the good bits go on the "toy" atm, which progress wise has stalled 

BTW, like the "flame thrower"?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

FFS,Clear your PM box nizmodore !


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> FFS,Clear your PM box nizmodore !


Its full and a mess.....just like my workshop......lol 

Clean now tho.....*sob* it was soooo nice like that.....


----------

